# Cigarette like tobacco Juice - Potential Convert



## phanatik (3/6/15)

Hi All,

Apologies if there is a similar thread out there.

I have a bud who is willing to give vaping a go, but does not care too much for the juices i'm vaping.
He wants something that is a close to a cigarette as possible, as the juices he sampled from me he likened to hookah flavours (an insult of note, i know).

Any suggestions? The only one i used to vape when i started off was liqua turkish tobacco, and he says it tastes like he's at the oriental plaza.


----------



## Brendz (3/6/15)

Tabbaco flavours? I tried hurricane belgian simmered tabacco I dont like tabbaco but that tasted great, I also tried cowboys apple pie ( eliquid project) and that also had a nice tabbaco aftertaste on the exhale


----------



## Renesh (3/6/15)

phanatik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Apologies if there is a similar thread out there.
> 
> ...



@phanatik get some unflavoured pg/vg with nic... its the what i use once in a while to get the cigg taste..or to cure my 'vape tongue' i go 60/40 pg/vg, 6-12mg nic.. but thats my personal preference...

last point...if he currently smokes menthols or similar..this approach wont work...


----------



## Andre (3/6/15)

Maybe try some of the great tobacco jooses from www.juicyjoes.co.za? Not many left of the Heathers Heavenly Vapes - see some Gaia at 12mg, which is probably the closest to a cigarette. Then, why not some Bobas Bounty from Alien Vision - a great favourite world wide.


----------



## Dirge (3/6/15)

phanatik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Apologies if there is a similar thread out there.
> 
> ...



Maybe worth trying Black Cigar from Vape Elixir

http://vapeking.co.za/e-liquids/south-african-e-liquids/vape-elixir-supreme-e-liquid.html

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## huffnpuff (3/6/15)

Heard nothing but good things from vaporize.co.za line of tobacco juices. And he's based in your neck of the woods too


----------



## HalfLifeZA (3/6/15)

huffnpuff said:


> Heard nothing but good things from vaporize.co.za line of tobacco juices. And he's based in your neck of the woods too



I have to agree. I buy most of my juice from Pieter and I find it to be the best tobacco flavours. The USA Blend is pretty cigarette tasting. Cowboy blend is really, really nice and Pirate Ship is a winner!
You won't go wrong with vaporize.co.za


----------



## phanatik (3/6/15)

Thanks for the response guys this forum really rocks!
I'll get some Boba's for myself, lol.
will try vaporize's bacco juices for my bud.


----------



## Alex (3/6/15)

Pure Tobacco - Vape Elixir is seriously good.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (3/6/15)

Thanks all!


----------



## Silver (3/6/15)

Hi @phanatik

Another one that is very close to a cigarette is Hurricane Vapors Sunshine Cured Tobacco. Only problem is that I am not sure if its available anymore (via CloudFlavour/VapeKing) Maybe @Paulie can comment.

And don't forget Witchers Brew Blackbird (from Vapemob). It is pricey but its a great tobacco in my view -

Reactions: Agree 1 | Thanks 1


----------



## phanatik (3/6/15)

thanks @Silver I loves me some black bird.
But remember when you started vaping coming from stinkies? the flavourful juices didnt feel like you were "smoking".
This guy is a difficult customer - "hy wil niks verstaan nie". if it's not like tobacco it's a sweet, and you can't smoke sweets!
I explained that you will never get that burnt tobacco taste, but i think my nicotine in my juices is too low for him. even the 12mg left him cold.


----------



## moonunit (3/6/15)

Try coffee flavours, I found those the most satisfying when getting off analogues. A little bitter and not too sweet. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Renesh (4/6/15)

phanatik said:


> thanks @Silver I loves me some black bird.
> But remember when you started vaping coming from stinkies? the flavourful juices didnt feel like you were "smoking".
> This guy is a difficult customer - "hy wil niks verstaan nie". if it's not like tobacco it's a sweet, and you can't smoke sweets!
> I explained that you will never get that burnt tobacco taste, but i think my nicotine in my juices is too low for him. even the 12mg left him cold.


Without sounding like a complete 'd-bag'... i've had a few friends and random people that i've tried to help with the same issue (i.e. want a pure tabac flavour'.. and after much trial and error..i've resorted to telling them to continue smoking ciggs, coz if you need so many reasons to not vape..then don't vape..... sometimes, as much as we want to help...people don't want the help...

ps; hope i didn't offend you with my reply...or offend anyone else.

Reactions: Agree 3


----------



## Andre (4/6/15)

Renesh said:


> Without sounding like a complete 'd-bag'... i've had a few friends and random people that i've tried to help with the same issue (i.e. want a pure tabac flavour'.. and after much trial and error..i've resorted to telling them to continue smoking ciggs, coz if you need so many reasons to not vape..then don't vape..... sometimes, as much as we want to help...people don't want the help...
> 
> ps; hope i didn't offend you with my reply...or offend anyone else.


My experience is that sometimes some people just need time. Never force the issue. Once you have done your part, stand back and relax - do not be offended and do not give offence. Many of them will be back, maybe not today, or tomorrow or even within a few months - eager for information about how to start.

Reactions: Agree 2


----------



## johan (4/6/15)

As @Andre said, give them time @Renesh. I took a few toots on a "cig-alike" 12 months before I decided to quit the stinkies. That initial introduction planted a seed in my head and eventually I came to my senses.

Reactions: Like 1 | Agree 1 | Winner 1


----------



## Silver (4/6/15)

phanatik said:


> thanks @Silver I loves me some black bird.
> But remember when you started vaping coming from stinkies? the flavourful juices didnt feel like you were "smoking".
> This guy is a difficult customer - "hy wil niks verstaan nie". if it's not like tobacco it's a sweet, and you can't smoke sweets!
> I explained that you will never get that burnt tobacco taste, but i think my nicotine in my juices is too low for him. even the 12mg left him cold.



Hi @phanatik 
I know what you mean. 
Nothing I've tasted is exactly like the taste of a burning cigarette. 

But, Sunshine Cured comes very close. Here is a link to my review on that juice
http://www.ecigssa.co.za/hurricane-vapor-juice-reviews.t6916/#post-180859

Its also been mentioned above - but the Heathers Heavenly Vapes (HHV) tobaccoes - particularly Huntsman - are outstanding. Very hard hitting - and not sweet at all. Try get him that, I am sure he won't be disappointed. Gaia and Dark Horse are also very good. These are naturally extracted tobaccoes so they taste very much like the real tobacco. I guess the burning of a cigarette adds another dimension that vaping can't offer. But for the flavour itself, these are very good.

Don't give up.

Reactions: Like 1


----------



## phanatik (4/6/15)

Silver said:


> Hi @phanatik
> I know what you mean.
> Nothing I've tasted is exactly like the taste of a burning cigarette.
> 
> ...


Thanks @Silver 

But i suppose Sunshine Cured is no longer to be found on local shores?


----------



## Matuka (4/6/15)

When I started vaping, I also had to have tobacco flavours. Get him some of the Dekang tobacco juices with the highest nic content you can find.


----------



## cfm78910 (4/6/15)

phanatik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Apologies if there is a similar thread out there.
> 
> ...


I can totally relate to what your buddy is saying. As vapers we sometimes forget there was a time we really enjoyed the taste of burning tobacco. Your bud is willing to give vaping a go which is a good thing. There is nothing wrong with trying to find a juice that tastes as much as possible to what he is used to. I started vaping 9 months ago and I still use tobacco juice 99 percent of the time. Nothing wrong with that.

My suggestion would be to get some high quality naturally extracted tobacco flavoured juices. They are a bit more expensive than the synthetically flavoured juices because most of them are from the States. However, for someone enjoying the taste of tobacco they are worth it.


phanatik said:


> Hi All,
> 
> Apologies if there is a similar thread out there.
> 
> ...


 I can totally relate to your buddy's request. As vapers we quickly forget there was a time when we really liked the taste of burning tobacco. Your bud is prepared to give vaping a try, which is a good thing, and he wants to find a juice that tastes as much as possible to what he is used to and enjoying at the moment. Nothing wrong with that. I started vaping 9 months ago and I still use tobacco juices 99% of the time. I don't like the taste of a cigarette anymore but I love the smell of a freshly lit one. Guess that will never change.

My suggestion would be to find him a good quality NET (naturally extracted tobacco) flavoured juice. They are a little more expensive than synthetically flavoured juices because of the process involved and most of them come from the States. It does, however, make a huge difference to the taste. I've had synthetically flavoured "tobacco" juices that tasted like the Oriental Plaza (stole your description!), Chanel No 5, microwave popcorn, anything but tobacco. All those juices ended up in the skip and I would not have been able to kick the habit with them. My personal favorite is Nicoticket's H1N1 The Virus which I vape about 90% of the time. But there are many more, most of them very good. Get it in at least 18mg for him initially.

Vapour will never taste like 100% like tobacco smoke but the NET juices come close. Also remember his tastebuds are a bit stuffed from smoking and need time to recover. This is one of the reasons why wanting to stop smoking is essential if he wants to make vaping work for him. There are lots of added crap in tobacco that make it more difficult for us to stop, that hook us and satisfy us at the same time. With vaping there is only nicotine so he needs lots of it and bear with the withdrawal from the other stuff.

I hope he can make it work for him!

Reactions: Like 2


----------

